# Is my betta sick or angry?



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

My betta for some reason keeps blowing out his gills, and circling around his tank there is no other fish with him,i noticed his color is changing back to the original color somewhat.
But when he blows out his gills he goes crazy some times whats wrong with him? Is he on the verge of dying?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol he is flaring, they do that to make themseleves seem scary. Sounds like you've got an angry betta.


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

lol I wonder what he is angry about lmao. He is a weird fish for sure, he gets excited to easily I just noticed him flairring up three days ago he does it a LOT now lol I think he wants a goldfish lmao


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

can he see his reflection? my fish goes flares at his reflection and goes kinda crazy when he sees himself. i taped papper to 2 of the 4 walls on the outside and that calmed him down quite a bit  he still flares but not nearly as mucn (it used to be I could go in there for 2 hourse and he would flare 8 or more times while i was in that rooom)


----------



## LoveBetta1976 (Feb 23, 2008)

im possitive he sees his reflection at times. LoL he flairs up at my mom all the time lmao. I dont think he flairs at me, His tank is in my room, so he is use to me.


----------

